# Croatian/Serbian/Bosnian (BCS): Sreća u nesreći



## irishstu

Hey all. 
I know this is just the place to ask, so thanks in advance.
Anyone know what *"**sreći **u **nesreći"* means? Also, which language is it? I have absolutely no idea.

Thanks again.
Stu


----------



## alby

irishstu said:
			
		

> Hey all.
> I know this is just the place to ask, so thanks in advance.
> Anyone know what *"**sreća** u nesreći"* means? Also, which language is it? I have absolutely no idea.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Stu


 
hi
Its croatian or could be bosnian or serbian ( same language)
its a phrase it means " luck in unluck" this is literally translation, i don't know phrase in english. It's when something good happens in a bad situations, then u say that its a "sreća u nesreći", hope this help 

Natasa


----------



## Anna Mary

or something good out of bad

regards
Anna


----------



## irishstu

Thank you so much alby and Anna Mary. I guess a good alternative expression in English is "Every cloud has a silver lining".

Thanks again 
Stu


----------



## Anna Mary

I wouldn't say so, because we do have the exact expression - not everyhing is black on white- 
here is just to point out that in this bad situation you have gained something good  
 rgds
Anna


----------



## flipper70

-Sreca u nesreci- means it could have been worse.


----------



## flipper70

Sorry it might have been worse


----------



## bien.sûr

The best way to understand is to set an example.  But generally the meaning of this expression is: "fortunately", "luckily", "thankful", "happily" etc. Just like _alby_ said, the literally translation would be "luck in unluck".

Example:

John: "What happened? You look terrible!
Charles: "My sister got in a car accident."
John: "Oh gosh! Is everything alright? Is she fine?"
Charles: "Yes, yes! **Fortunately*, a random passerby was a doctor who helped her."
**sreća u nesreći *

John: "Što se dogodilo? Izgledaš očajno!"
Charles: "Moja je sestra imala prometnu nezgodnu."
Johan : "Ajme ! Je li sve u redu ? Je li dobro?"
Charles: "Da, da! *Sreća u nesreći* što je slučajan prolaznik bio doktor."
_Croatian version of the text above_

So, instead of those adverbs as "fortunately", "luckily", "thankful", "happily" it can be used that expression. In Croatian that would be "nasreću" (eng. _luckily_ – literally translation "on luck").

Generally, it's used when we have two actions:

the first one is harmful/bad etc.
the second one reduces the negative effect of the first.
Hope this helps!


----------

